# Verizon DSL Connection Probs



## spicey (Dec 4, 2005)

I have a Westell 2200 DSL modem. My problem is that I can't connect to the internet/Verizon server. I have contacted Verizon andthey had me do a series of checks from the Westell site. I told them I couldn't ping their site when I went into the DOS prompt and typed in ping www.verizon.net. I got an unable to locate host error message.

Befor this problem I removed an email program (Email2pop). I changed the setting to send and recieve mail to localhost and after the program didn't work I uninstalled it. No connection after that.

I uninstalled Verizon to reinstall and I can't connect now. I also received ppp timeout errors at the Westell site. Tech support at Verizon said something about the modem resetting itself to something other than PPPOE and the modem would have to be replaced. 

It was working fine minutes before I removed that email program so I don't understand how removing software can screw up the modem. I know there has to be something I did wrong to screw things up and I was hoping someone had a remedy besides me haveing to wait for Verizon to send a new modem.

I'd appreciate any help.

Two days without the internet and I'm going nucking futs! 
Thank God for sucky dial up!!:grin:/


----------



## allyismycopilot (Dec 5, 2005)

*Hmmm...*

I'm an advanced DSL tech with Verizon so I may be able to help you out. When you call you talk to Tier 2 agents and most of the time they don't have a clue. Next time you have to call as soon as you get through to someone just say you need Tier 3. lol.

Anywho, on to your issue. If you're connection is timing out in the modem there is a SLIM chance there is an issue with the modem.

Here a quick troubleshooting run through to go through:

- Reset the 2200 (by holding in the small round recessed button on the back for about 30 seconds)

- After the DSL light is solid open Internet Explorer and login to the modem via file > open > 192.168.1.1 (or you can just type it into the address bar)

- The modem is going to ask for a user/pass which will be admin/password

- The next page is going to have three fields one for admin username, one for admin password, and one to confirm. Type admin into all three and click the change button then click on ok

- You will now be at Connection Overview

- Click on profile editor and the username/password box is going to pop back up. This time use admin as both the username/password

- Click on New Connection and a pop up box will appear

- Fill out the fields as follows:

Connection Name: Verizon
Account ID: install1
Account Password: pacers31

(the user/pass above is only used to test connectivity not route)

- Click on the new button at the bottom of the box then click ok

- You will be back at Connection Overview

- If PPP Status goes UP then your modem is fine and there is an issue with your username/password which caused your modem to time out.

If PPP Status stays down and you time out again there is an issue with either your modem or your line and you need to call Verizon tech back and ask for Tier 3.

If PPP Status goes up then hit disconnect. After it disconnects click on edit to bring the pop up page back up and replace install1/pacers31 with your username and password. Click SAVE then ok. When you are back at connection overview click connect. If it connects then click on Status > Connection summary and check the IP address next to PPP. If it's anything other than a 10. or 0. you are all set and back online. If it is a 10. or 0. then call Verizon for a password reset.


----------



## spicey (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm giving you a HUGE BEAR HUG!:laugh: Can you feel it??? lol

I followed your instructions to the 't' but still couldn't connect. Then I called V tech support and immediately asked to speak to a Tier 3 tech person. They insisted that I go thru some of the same tests I did 2 days ago (that took 15 minutes to come up with the same results...zip...zero...nada) until I got fed up and insisted on speaking to the big guys! After being on hold for another 15 minutes Tier 3 person tells me right away that there was a big red 'X' somewhere that I can't remember and my service was bound(?)...or something like that. There was a billing problem that was taken care of a few days ago. They reactivated then deativated me the next day (which we both couldn't understand). He made a phonecall and in minutes I was back online.

I told him that the 'Tier 2' persons I spoke to told me I needed a new modem and he laughed. I was just about to give them the ok to order it before I cranked up ole' dial up to see if anyone responded here. 

You just saved me $49! 

Thank you so much for your help! If I ever have to call tech sup. again I'm going straight for the big guns!!! That "you need a new modem" fix didn't sit right with me from the start and it ticks me off that when they couldn't figure out what the problem was it's a parts solution.

Thank you again and have a very happy Xmas!:3-thumbup :biggrinsa


----------



## allyismycopilot (Dec 5, 2005)

*Hmmm...*

I'm glad I could help. The T2 agents are usually morons. lol.


----------

